# Fort Gordon Sunday Jan 23 Scores Added



## watermedic (Jan 19, 2011)

20 targets

Casual registration 9 am - 2 pm.

Must be finished by 5pm.

See ya there!!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 20, 2011)

Course is set!!


----------



## BMCS (Jan 20, 2011)

Ready to put the smackdown on some foam with my buddies.  Hope we dont get the heads to ragged saturday night.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 21, 2011)

It wont be too bad.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 21, 2011)

Believe it or not, I'll be there along with a couple of buds, Casey and Kevin!!!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 21, 2011)

Do we need to add a known 45 for you!!




LOL


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 22, 2011)

Pretty please


----------



## watermedic (Jan 24, 2011)

97 shooters!!! Great way to start off 2011.

Thanks to all who showed.

Chuck


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 24, 2011)

*k-45 ft gordon*

next time add one that way Todd can shoot with him...!



Daniel W. said:


> Pretty please


----------



## Bow Pilot (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got lucky.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 24, 2011)

That was great shooting Todd, are you going to Florida?


----------



## Bow Pilot (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Daniel and yes I am going to Florida.


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bow Pilot said:


> I just got lucky.



It wasnt luck! You are one with the bow ... YOU ARE THE ARROW! Todd is Mr. MIYAGI and we are all GRASSHOPPA!


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 25, 2011)

are the results posted somewhere so we can all take a gander at them..


----------



## Bow Pilot (Jan 25, 2011)

kenny, that right there is funny.  I dont care who you are.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 25, 2011)

If I can get the results faxed to me, I will post them.

Chuck


----------



## BMCS (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job everyone involved course was set up great.  Awesome turnout.  Had a good time.  

And yes the head was ragged.

Kenny that was  rotf funny.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 26, 2011)

Archery Mom said:


> are the results posted somewhere so we can all take a gander at them..



I agree, we should try to get the results up....  It was a huge turnout!  I'll call Tom and see what I can do.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Results*

Fort Gordon Sportsman’s Club
1-23-2011

Male Open

Todd Hatfield		216
Steve Williamson	212
David Moore		207
Kerrie Hall		206
Darren Meadows	206
Chuck Cumber		206
Kenny Mckie		202
Andy Johnston		200
Scott Stone		196
Tell Lowe		193
Brian Smith		187
John Day		185
Joe Turner		185
Troy Hall		184
Dustin Thompson	176
Jason Powell		175
Ralph Squillace	163


Male Unlimited

Travis McCauley	190
James Weeks		188
Roger Reville		187
Ken Graham		184
Casey Crawley		184
Robert Young		182
Dillon Janelle		180
Brandon James	179
Keith Barden		178
Rob Benedetto	175
Brad Edge		175
Shannon Lovette	174
Wally Davis		173
Scott Throckmorton	172
Ryan Meagher		171
Wayne Reese		170
Jason Haywood	168
Joe Kirkland		166
Chad Graham		164
Ken Norris		164
Tyler Boerckel		162
Ryan Cotton		160
Jamey Jones		157
Tony Schneider	157
Chris Garrett		156
John Shelton		154
John Kovacs		153
Robert Moscandini	151
Robert Dubose	147
Trent Holley		133
Joseph Whitaker	142
Van Smith		131
Benny Herron		106
Randy Byrd		  82
Jason Handy		inc
Daniel Richardson	inc








Female Open

Boobie McCauley	193
Becky Jones		182
Staci Mckie		175
Kristie Peterson	149
Amy Kirkland		139
Christy Lovette	136
Paula Reese		123
Ashley Barden		118
Crystal Schneider	116
Misty Weeks		115


Men’s Seniors

Charlie Stone Sr.	203
Virgil Lewis		196
John Duscio		177
Pat Kelly		174
Don Melton		172
Robert Lawton	164
Jack Baker		131
Gus Fitch		124

Traditional W/W

Craig Vaughn		60

Male Young Adult

Scott Hall		187
Austin Young		172
Tyler Reese		168
Chance Hall		145
Trevor Reese		140
Joshua Wall		127


Female Young Adult

Christina Kovacs	80

Male Youth

Tyler Haywood	199
Patrick Kelly		188
Tyler Weeks		170


Female Youth

Rebekah Neal		163
Caitlyn Schneider	120

Cub

Ansleigh Wilk		210
Ciara Meadows	183
Kaleb Harris		171
Andrew Lovette	162
Chad Kirkland		141
Macey Meadows	137
Dawson Janelle	126

Pee Wee

Jacob Turner	            168	
Laci Reese		131


----------



## red1691 (Jan 28, 2011)

*O My!!*

Looks like Boobie whipped Travis, and Becky whipped Jamey! What's a Guy to do! Way to go Ladies keep it up!


----------



## red1691 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hay Dustin were's the pin sights man, say it ain't so!


----------

